# TTOC Meeting......



## nutts

Well the first thing I would like to say is THANKS to everyone who contributed either in the organisation of the event, the attendance/participation or in providing content/input.

We had a lot to discuss and not enough time (a full day was clearly not enough... :), but we managed to have lengthy discussions and generally came to a consensus of opinion.

The main topics covered were

- Old TTOC
- Committee
- Accounts
- Events
- OUR Magazine
- Group buys
- New members
- TT Forum

EVERYONE was extermely positive on the day and we had nearly 30+ people turn up for the day. This is extremely encouraging as it is an explicit indicator of the depth of feeling towards the creation and maintenance of our TTOC.

The next step is to create out TTOC account. Once this task has been completed we will be inviting owners to join. We WILL be putting a membership pack together that will be sent to members as they join. The precise make-up and the detail will be completed over the next week or so.

PaulB will "shortly" be issuing the minutes of the day. I'm sure this will raise new questions from those that couldn't attend on the day.... so once the minutes are issued, fire away and we will attempt to answer them ;D

Once again... A GREAT day and MANY thanks to everyone who made this event go so smoothly.

Mark


----------



## v1teo

Special thanks to NuTTs for his excellent effort of Chairing the meeting, and enabling us to finish by 6pm! Also many thanks to whoever it was who booked such a top venue!

Some excellent and exciting discussions took place. My enthusiasm for TT ownership has certainly been rekindled and i'm really looking forward to the rebirth of the TT Owners Club!

Vince


----------



## DXN

I echo my thanks for the input that every gave to a meeting and esp to NuTTs who had obviously spent a bit of time putting it all together.
Long live the TTOC club.


----------



## pgtt

Excellent meeting i didnt realise until yesterday how hard it is to organise a ''car club'' It was a great insight and hopefully all the effort from the Committee and members will make the club prosper

Cheers, Phil [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jonah

second that ;D


----------



## 55JWB

Sorry I did not get to stay to the end, Really enjoyed what I saw and well done to NuTTs..

Cool Venue hopefully we will use it again ;D

Jason


----------



## A3DFU

I couldn't stay until the end either :'( :'( but the family wanted me to hold their hands  
Thanks, Mark, for chairing the meeting and BeasTTy for organising the venue.
I'm sure that the new committee will have A LOT of hard work on their hands but their enthusiasm will stand them in good stead 
I'm sure you will do your very best to make the TTOC a successful club  :-*


----------



## Dubcat

I wish I could have been there, the turnout seems to have been excellent  Well done to all of you for making the effort to get down there. I can't wait till the club is off the ground again.

phoTToniq


----------



## PaulS

I would like to echo everyones comments. Everyone was very enthusiastic and it was a very constructive meeting, all held together very professionally by chairman Mr NuTTs.

Shame it all went [smiley=toilet.gif] big time later on! Â


----------



## Guest

> Thanks, Mark, for chairing the meeting and BeasTTy for organising the venue.


ditto... good job....... NO !... >>>> a great job 

pity I was unable to stay till the end...

other memories of coventry.. a lot of fog, no shell stations that I could find..... it is the dark side of the moon 

lets keeps the TTOC progress going..


----------



## ccc

Ditto from me too: a great meeting, a very positive start - and lots to think about!!


----------



## W7 PMC

Likewise.

Well done to all the organisers for an outstanding job & good luck to the commitee for what i'm sure will be a challenging 6 months.

Long live the TTOC ;D


----------



## thorney

I was certainly impressed by the number of people who attended and the sheer commitment behind the club ;D

I was initially concerned about the magasine idea but having seen the effort put in so far I'm now convinced that it is a sound plan.

Well done to Nutts for organising it all, Beastty for sorting the venue (I mean a bar with reasonable prices and at 11pm you can buy take outs and drink them on site - kewl 8)) and well done to everyone who attended - the future is bright.


----------



## Kell

aye - cheers to all involved in the organisational side of it.

Anybody's photo's come out then? ;D

If not, then I'll not feel too bad for forgetting my camera. :-[


----------



## Kell

Oh, and a big thank you to Scotty for sorting out my bleep!


----------



## scoTTy

ssssssssshhhhhh!!! :-X

You'll upset Nutts!! ;D


----------



## Guest

a picture highlight !


----------



## Kell

It's come out well....


----------



## malcolmg

I also would echo my thanks for the input that every gave to a meeting and esp to NuTTs who had obviously spent a bit of time putting it all together. 
Long live the TTOC club.


----------



## A3DFU

Have the Marsians landed without me noticing, sundeepTT ??? :


----------



## M44RT L

My pix are not too bad. If someone can put 'em up, I'll mail 'em.


----------



## Guest

Great progress made...bring it on.


----------



## moley

Looks like cloning has started with TTs now ;D

Moley


----------



## Guest

BOGOF !


----------



## hutters

> BOGOF !


is that a special promo you're running at the TT Shop then Dave - if so, I'll have two


----------



## Kell

On a not entirely unrelated theme. Â A friend of mine in the Ad industry did a promotion for Ford a while ago. Â It was when they were coming to the end of the production of one of the old shapes of Granada and they really needed to shift their stock.

They were the absolute top-of-the-range models and my mate worked out that the amount they were talking about discounting them. they could, instead, afford to give away a free Fieta with every Granada sold.

So they did the ultimate Buy One Get One Free offer.

Sold the lot too.


----------

